# "Like" feature not working



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Never had a problem with it before.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

This is normal for you Dear.

You don't like nuttin' !! 
.........................................................................................................................

On a serious note: Turn off any adblocker that you may have operating in the background.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

SunCMars said:


> This is normal for you Dear.
> 
> You don't like nuttin' !!
> .........................................................................................................................
> ...


My son turned it off last night, but my notifications are still going to subscriptions. And now I cannot "like" anything.

Not sure why I am having these problems all of a sudden.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

jld said:


> My son turned it off last night, but my notifications are still going to subscriptions. And now I cannot "like" anything.
> 
> Not sure why I am having these problems all of a sudden.


It is a pop-up soda blocker. Are you still on your diet?


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

SunCMars said:


> It is a pop-up soda blocker. Are you still on your diet?


He turned it off system-wide, not just on any one device in particular.

ETA: Ok, apparently he did not do it system-wide. He is now doing it device-by-device. And now the notifications are working and so is the "like" feature.


----------

